#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μήκη λυγισμού δικτυωμάτων

## Barracuda

Σε έναν δικτυωτό φορέα τα μήκη λυγισμου των πελμάτων στην περίπτωση που τα θεωρούμε συνεχή πως λαμβάνονται?
Είναι δυνατόν να θεωρήσουμε οτι οι διαγωνιοι και ορθοστάτες προσφέρουν στήριξη εντος επιπεδου σε κάποιο πελμα?
Στα βιβλία των Βαγια κλπ λεεi οτι λαμβάνεται ολο το μηκος του πέλματος (η 0.9L), ξέρει κανείς κάτι διαφορετικό?

----------


## Barracuda

Σελ 268. 
Αυτό κατάλαβα τουλάχιστον εγώ , ότι λαμβάνει όλο το μήκος.

----------


## Barracuda

Είναι λάθος διατύπωση δηλαδή.
Προσφέρουν στηριξη οι ορθοστατες ετσι?

----------

